# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  AIRarm, inflatable arm robot, iRobot, Bedford, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - iRobot Corporation

----------


## Airicist

iRobot AIRarm Inflatable Robotic Arm

Published on Aug 21, 2012




> From iRobot and DARPA.

----------

